# wooden star



## cockneyrebel (Jun 16, 2010)

:confused1:hi all can any one help me i'am trying to make a wooden 5 point star, for a tunrned bowl that i am making, but just cant get my head around it, what angle do i cut at (its not as easy as it looks!!) is there a jig that i can make ? please help me befor i give up on it thanks Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This might be of some help.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

360/5=72°.
A pencil, ruler and cheap drafting protractor is the easy part, accurately cutting it out after is a bit more challenging.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jun 16, 2010)

hi i do understand how to draw a star but what i nead to do is cut the 5 points of the star all the same. what i was trying to find was some king of jig setup so they all be the same thanks any way for you reply


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cockneyrebel said:


> hi i do understand how to draw a star but what i nead to do is cut the 5 points of the star all the same. what i was trying to find was some king of jig setup so they all be the same thanks any way for you reply



What kind of wood...how thick...how large...how many stars? Is it to be one piece, or in sections?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jun 16, 2010)

hi it be 10" die in 5 sections 12mm thick.i would like to cut it on a table saw, thats why i like to make a jig of some sort so it will be all the same thanks tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Draw out the star to scale on paper. Use an X-Acto knife with #11 blade and a straight edge and cut out one of the five points.

Trace the point onto a substrate like solid wood or plywood. Cut close to the line with any type of saw. Block sand to the line so you have a perfect point to the star. This will be your template.

Cut your 12mm select wood for the star. Trace the line to the face. Cut to within 1/4" of the line. Hot glue or use double sided tape and secure the wood to the template. Use a router with a flush trim bit and have the bearing run on the template. Repeat for the remaining four.


----------



## scott15r89 (Jan 21, 2012)

did you ever figure this out? i'd like to see pics of the jig, and the finished product.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

scott15r89 said:


> did you ever figure this out? i'd like to see pics of the jig, and the finished product.


Sometimes we find out the results, and other times we never hear from the ones we try to help.









 







.


----------

